# Sicily



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Have any of you good folks visited Sicily in your MoHo?

If so I'd welcome your thoughts on routes down; campsites; the ferry across etc...

There are a couple of old threads from a few years ago which I have read but could do with some more up to date info please.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess that's a no then!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's no problem - I got plenty of replies on other sites

Graham


----------

